# Que tal el libro "Microbótica"



## Loktar (Mar 8, 2007)

Buenas.

Estoy metido en esto de los microbots tratando de aprender un poco. Alguien leyó el libro "Microbótica" de Angulo Usategui José María? Qué tal es?

Saludos.


----------



## Aristides (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola Loktar, es bueno, pero luego salió "introducción a la robótica" (más actual) del mismo autor, pero si antes prefieres leer algo del mismo autor gratis "Microbot Home Boe-Bot v.3.1 (198pp / 10,30MB)", está junto con otros manuales en:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## Loktar (Mar 9, 2007)

Muchas gracias Aristides, lo voy a leer. "Introducción a al robótica" tiene en cuenta los microbots? Se va por la mecánica y la inteligencia?

Saludos.


----------



## todomicrostamp (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola Loktar,

Efectivamente, el libro que mencionas ("Introducción a la robótica") destina varios capítulos prácticos dedicados a los servomotores y a la puesta en marcha de un Home Boe-bot. Hay secciones dedicadas exclusivamente a los movimientos del HBB, uso de antenas táctiles, seguimiento de luz, infrarrojos,... además de tratar de cerca el software GUIBot y EyeWire (simulación virtual).

Aquí tienes un enlace donde explica un poco más el contenido: 
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_información.php?cPath=30&products_id=335

Un saludo.

Lorenzo M. Oliver
lmoliver@ono.com


----------

